# New HD channels are up



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The three Showtime movie channels and Bet Jazz just went live.


----------



## pmsmith66 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yep. I've got 'em. The more HD movie channels the better. Thanks, Dish.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

garys said:


> The three Showtime movie channels and Bet Jazz just went live.


Got channel numbers. I don't see'm yet and I have showtime.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

9480, 9481, and 9513 for Showtime HD, 320, 321, 327 Showtime HD mapped down, and 371 for Bet Jazz.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I had to force a guide update with a check switch, but they are there.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

gold250 w/ HD package did not get TMC-HD. I didn't think we would since the west coast feed comes in the 250 package, but I was a little hopeful.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

brant said:


> gold250 w/ HD package did not get TMC-HD. I didn't think we would since the west coast feed comes in the 250 package, but I was a little hopeful.


Don't you have to subscribe to Showtime to get TMC?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Don't you have to subscribe to Showtime to get TMC?


Actually, the 250 package includes TMC-West but you can't get TMC without a Showtime subscription. But it also included Encore-West and if I remember correctly Dish threw in Encore HD for 250+HD subscribers.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Actually, the 250 package includes TMC-West but you can't get TMC without a Showtime subscription. But it also included Encore-West and if I remember correctly Dish threw in Encore HD for 250+HD subscribers.


oh ok... I didn't know that. I thought at one time you had to have showtime or starz or something to get TMC.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Actually, the 250 package includes TMC-West but you can't get TMC without a Showtime subscription. But it also included Encore-West and if I remember correctly Dish threw in Encore HD for 250+HD subscribers.


I'm getting Encore HD with 250 Gold HD package.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I see I get betjazz with the now defunct abosolute pkg. So I guess they are adding somethings to the abosolute pkg.Just not fox nws and fox business hd. I guess maybe according to the Charlie Chat they are more expensive. So there is still hope maybe we will get the Vh1 and other channels added by April 1st.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

CoolGui said:


> oh ok... I didn't know that. I thought at one time you had to have showtime or starz or something to get TMC.


You get TMC-W and TMCX-W w/ the 250 package.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

clyde sauls said:


> I see I get betjazz with the now defunct abosolute pkg. So I guess they are adding somethings to the abosolute pkg.Just not fox nws and fox business hd. I guess maybe according to the Charlie Chat they are more expensive. So there is still hope maybe we will get the Vh1 and other channels added by April 1st.


Absolute gets the Platinum HD free, and BET Jazz HD is in Platinum.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Absolute gets the Platinum HD free, and BET Jazz HD is in Platinum.


sweet, I thought we absolute where done with any new additions


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Absolute gets the Platinum HD free, and BET Jazz HD is in Platinum.


That's an interesting piece of speculation... I wonder if we have an unintended loophole in how they are activating the channels. IF so, then AbsoluteCustomers might benefit more from additions to the Platinum package than the overall list.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's an interesting piece of speculation... I wonder if we have an unintended loophole in how they are activating the channels. IF so, then AbsoluteCustomers might benefit more from additions to the Platinum package than the overall list.


Crap... and I just abandoned the absolute package because I was tired of missing Rockets games.  Oh well, if this ends up being true it wouldnt have helped any, platinum has very little in it I watch.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Boo hoo. All this channels are red for gold250 w/ HD


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I got them all except BETJ, which I couldn't care less about anyway. (AEP + Gold HD)

Sure like the new HD movie additions. Now with AEP and GOLD I get a TON of HD movie channels, love it.

Now just waiting on Speed. 

(Couldn't let the thread go without that)


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Now just waiting on Speed.
> 
> (Couldn't let the thread go without that)


:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

koji68 said:


> Boo hoo. All this channels are red for gold250 w/ HD


Even TMC (327/9481)? I assume you're getting 329/330 TMC West feeds and 340/9505 Encore HD + 341 Encore West as part of Gold 250 w/HD?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Even TMC (327/9481)? I assume you're getting 329/330 TMC HD West feeds and 340/9505 Encore HD + 341 Encore West as part of Gold 250 w/HD?


I'll have to double-check on TMC tonight but I'm pretty sure I didn't see it.

I do get Encore HD.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't think TMC West had an HD feed. I have Gold 250 w/ HD and get the Encore stations and TMC West SD but no TMC HD. I just assumed that's how it was suppose to be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry ... that was a typo - 329/330 are west feeds but are not HD.
People with Gold 250 should have the two TMC west feeds.
Some have reported also getting the new TMC HD feed (similar to the way DISH provides Encore HD for Gold 250 subscribers who get the SD west feed).


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Just to confirm. I have Encore East HD, but there is no TMC-W HD. I am a Gold HD customer. I do not have any premiums other than those provided with what was called AT-250 (TMC-W, TMCX-W, ENC-E, ENC-E HD, ENC-W, all the other Encore Channels). Is this what you meant, James Long?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expected to see TMC East HD (9481) in that list. 
I was hoping for the same treatment as Encore (west SD - east HD).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*DISH Network(R) Lights Up More National HD Channels*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., March 12, 2009 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- Announces More HD Channels Coming This Spring 
ENGLEWOOD, Colo., March 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) launched the high definition feeds of Showtime Showcase HD, SHO2 HD, The Movie Channel HD and BET J, expanding its national HD count to up to 128 channels. In addition, DISH Network also announced that it will add BET, Comedy Central, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, Spike TV and VH-1 in HD this spring. 
"We are excited to add new national HD channels to our growing programming line-up," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Our subscribers are asking us for more HD, and we're responding by continuing to launch new local HD markets and new national HD channels, making DISH Network the best value in the pay-TV industry." 
Showtime Showcase HD, SHO2 HD and The Movie Channel HD are located in the Showtime Unlimited package, available for just $12.99 per month. BET J is part of PlatinumHD, which can be added to any programming package for $10 per month. Existing DISH Network subscribers who upgrade to HD programming will receive PlatinumHD free for the first three months. 
For more information about DISH Network's comprehensive HD line-up, visit www.dishnetwork.com. 
About DISH Network Corporation 
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVRTM ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com. 
SOURCE DISH Network Corporation 
http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved

Full press release *here*.


----------



## craigminah (Oct 13, 2008)

I've finally got local channels in HD in Santa Barbara County in California!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

> DISH Network also announced that it will add BET, Comedy Central, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, Spike TV and VH-1 *in HD this spring*.


for some reason, i'm not feeling so positive now about having these channels by april 1st, as charlie said.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've learned to take anything Charlie promises with a grain of salt. The Tech Forum guys aren't any better, either. Until it shows up on the EPG, it's just so much hot air.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Even TMC (327/9481)? I assume you're getting 329/330 TMC West feeds and 340/9505 Encore HD + 341 Encore West as part of Gold 250 w/HD?


ENCORE West isn't in HD that I know of.


----------

